# Tile photography for website



## Nkayjay (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, I am looking at setting up a website selling ceramic tiles.  I was wondering if anyone had any advice, tips and hints and photographing the grouted wall and floor tile diplays in my shop.  The displays are vertical for most of the shop and I have a number of very small room sets which I was going to put props in.  The store is lit by flouresent lighting but I am looking at doing this out of trading hours so these can be turned off if need be.  Any advice would be gratefuly received.


----------



## JamesMason (Oct 15, 2009)

You might be best off getting a pro product photog do it. It will probably pay for itself


----------



## CSR Studio (Oct 15, 2009)

You definitely need a professional to shoot these for you. You need great photographs of your products to sell them. Anything less is setting yourself up. Hire someone that does this for a living. It won't cost as much as you think and they will be great.


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the other guys, but if you are doing it yourself...make sure you get the squares even and the lines straight.  It is always distracting looking at angled grout lines (work in an architectural firm...fyi)


----------

